# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Δεπυ σε παιδί Α δημοτικού

## crazyelena

Καλησπέρα, είμαι φιλόλογος και φέτος ανέλαβα να διαβάζω καθημερινά ένα κοριτσάκι το όποιο πήγαινει πρώτη δημοτικό και έχει Διάσπαση ελλειμματικής προσοχής. Κανονικά έπρεπε να βάλουν ειδική παιδαγωγό αλλά δεν έχουν την οικονομική άνεση. Λοιπόν, έχω έρθει σε συνεργασία με την εργοθεραπευτρια της, η οποία μου λέει ό,τι κάνουμε καθημερινά η μικρη τα ξεχνάει όλα. Με αποτέλεσμα έχει πάει Μάρτιος και ακόμα δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει σωστά λεξούλες. Η δασκάλα σχολείο κάνει συνέχεια παράπονα ότι το κορίτσι δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει λέξεις και προτάσεις. Ενώ στην αρχή μας διάβαζε, τώρα τα ξέχασε! Έχω απελπίσει έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και πάντα δεν μπορεί να κάνει σωστή ανάγνωση. Το θέμα είναι ότι το έχω πάρει προσωπικά και συνέχεια αναρωτιέμαι τι κάνω λάθος. Στα μαθήματικα είναι καλύτερη δεν έχω παράπονα. Φοβαμαι στο τέλος μην την πληρώσω εγώ την νύφη. Υπάρχει κάποιος γονέας ο οποίος έχει το παιδί του Δεπυ ώστε να μου πει αν στην Α δημοτικού το παιδί τους άργησε να διαβάζει λέξεις η να συλλαβίζει; Και πως το αντιμετωπίσατε; σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είναι η πρώτη μου μαθήτρια και έχει Δεπυ σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τι μου λέει η εργοθεραπευτρια της.

----------


## crazyelena

Επίσης,είναι αρκετά επιθετική αυτό πλέον μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ απλά αγχονομαι υπερβολικά, με έχει επιρεασει όλο αυτό και δεν κοιμάμαι τα βραδιά από την στεναχώρια μου και το άγχος.

----------


## lessing

Οι γονεις της δεν ειναι ενημεροι;

----------


## crazyelena

Εννοείται ότι είναι αλλά την έχουν κακομάθει παρά πολύ σε άσχημο βαθμό και όλο την δικαιολογούν ότι τα ξέρει όλα και δεν έχει διάθεση. Επίσης πριν πάω για μάθημα όλο βλέπει παιδικά και όταν φεύγω πάλι βλέπει παιδικά στην τηλεόραση και στο ταμπλετ δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αλλά απλά το αναφέρω.

----------


## lessing

Αν αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ ωστε να μην μπορεις να κοιμηθεις μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να απομακρυνθεις;Πιστευω οτι αν οι γονεις βαζαν ειδικη παιδαγωγο θα ηταν καλυτερα.Δεν ειναι σωστο να επωμιζεσαι εσυ ευθυνες για κατι που δεν ειναι της ειδικοτητας σου.

----------


## menis_64

στα πλαισια του ανθρωπισμου να βοηθησεις τον συγκεκριμενο κοριτσακι αλλα απο εκει και περα μην ταυτιζεσαι αρκετα!!! Προφανως, εσυ εισαι εκει για να βοηθησεις και για αυτο αμοιβεσαι...!! Απο εκει και περα το περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον να το δειξεις απλα γιατι θες να βοηθησεις εναν ανθρωπο... το γεγονος οτι το σκεφτεσαι πριν τον υπνο, ισως σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις την σκεψη σου, πριν τον υπνο, ωστε να κοιμασαι!

----------


## elisabet

Καλησπέρα, είμαι κι εγώ εκπαιδευτικός και έχει τύχει να αναλάβω παιδί με παρόμοιο θέμα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε βοηθήσει στην περίπτωση σου (στη δική περίπτωση ήταν πιο μεγάλο παιδί) εγώ αυτό που καθιέρωσα μαζί του είναι κάθε φορά πριν πουμε οτιδηποτε καινούργιο να κάνουμε μια μικρή επανάληψη τα προηγούμενα. Το κάθε παιδί έχει το ρυθμό του, μην αγχώνεσαι οτι πρέπει να μάθει σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο, κράτα αυτά που θεωρείς σημαντικότερα κάθε φορά και επέμενε εκεί. Επέμενα ατέλειωτες φορές να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια πράγματα ώσπου σιγά σιγά έβλεπα βελτίωση. Προσπάθησε να ενθαρρύνεις το παιδί, όσο βλέπει οτι ξεχνάει, τόσο απογοητεύεται, προσπάθησε να το ενθαρρύνεις οτι θα πας με τον ρυθμό του και στο τέλος θα μάθει.

Για τους γονείς μην ανησυχείς, εφόσον ξέρουν το πρόβλημα του παιδιού και τους κρατάς ενήμερους για την πορεία του θα είναι ηλίθιοι να κατηγορήσουν εσένα. Φρόντιζε να μιλάς μαζί τους συχνά, να τους ενημερώνεις και να τους μιλάς για τις δυσκολίες που συναντάς.

Και κυρίως μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά! Κάνεις ο, τι καλύτερο μπορείς, δεν είσαι ειδική παιδαγωγός και οι γονείς το ξέρουν αυτό και με δικη τους ευθύνη σε επέλεξαν, άρα άσε τις ενοχές στην άκρη. Για να βοηθήσεις τον μαθητή σου πάντως, πρέπει και συ να πιστέψεις οτι μπορεί να τα καταφέρει.

----------


## crazyelena

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------

